
Nokia launches Bicycle Charger Kit - Boon for Rural India - luxative
http://www.pluggd.in/nokia-mobile-charger-on-bicycle-297/
======
Scott_MacGregor
This is a great idea. I bet it catches on all over the world. With a lot of
IPod & IPhone users riding bikes it wouldn't surprise me if Apple comes out
with one of these too. If I rode a bike I would have one of these chargers.

